
Why should you trust ProtonMail? - Santosh83
https://protonmail.com/blog/is-protonmail-trustworthy/
======
appleiigs
I run a marketplace website. Most (actually I think all) of my users who use
protonmail are scammers trying to sell fake goods - therefore banned. I might
even ban all with @protonmail.com.

~~~
daear
Do you think that reflect poorly or well on ProtonMail's trustworthiness?

~~~
appleiigs
I'm thinking it doesn't matter if ProtonMail's technology is trustworthy if
the users are using it for untrustworthy purposes. Tor browser technology
might be fancy, but expect the end IPs to be blacklisted or recaptcha'd to
death. If you use mailgun (instead of a more restrictive service like
Postmark) expect your emails to go to the junk folder. ProtonMail may share
the same fate.

------
olah_1
In the ProtonMail Threat Model document[1], in the "What ProtonMail does not
guard against" section, you should add "Dissenting Opinions".

I know of at least one case where a vocal right-wing personality had his
account removed because he listed it as his contact.

I understand ProtonMail is a private company and can do what they want. So
they should be honest about not being a safe place for dissenting opinions.

[1]: [https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-threat-
model/](https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-threat-model/)

~~~
pstuart
Though experiment: what if the "dissenting opinion" is advocating for human
trafficking, with a specialization for children to be sold as sex slaves? Or
something equally awful.

Does the business have the right to refuse to service a customer that society
should rightly condemn?

~~~
StanislavPetrov
A private business should have the right to refuse service for any reason they
choose. I believe the point the original OP was trying to make is that a
business should be transparent about its willingness to refuse service to
those they find, "socially awful".

------
w8vY7ER
I've been using this with my own domain for several years now and have no
complaints so far. Effective and reliable from my perspective. Satisfied
customer looking forward to their next security-forward features and deeply
grateful to have the correspondence most sensitive to me off gmail and
similar!

------
unnouinceput
Currently in process of moving away from yahoo mail (after 25+ years of using
it) to proton. Highly recommend it.

~~~
KKPMW
I am on the fence about moving over to ProtonMail since forever now. What are
the reasons you highly recommend it?

~~~
unnouinceput
The fact that Yahoo got bought by Verizon was the last straw for me. Started
with their BS move of getting rid of YM, best ever IMO.

------
RKearney
I just canceled my Visionary account and moved back to my grandfathered GSuite
Free Tier. I missed the classification of promotional/social/updates that
Google offered and the speed at which the service worked. Sure, I may have
been able to create filters to do the same on ProtonMail, but I just couldn’t
find the time. CloudFlare’s Warp VPN has also eliminated my need for ProtonVPN
at this time.

I may re-evaluate ProtonMail if they ever introduce FIDO2 support. Despite how
you may feel about Google, I do believe my account is safer with them than
ProtonMail as my Google account cannot be logged into with the appropriate
security key.

~~~
addmeaning
Can you please elaborate on the setup with security key?

~~~
RKearney
It's Google's Advanced Protection Program.

[https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/](https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/)

First only available to Google accounts, and then recently released to GSuite
customers. They will encourage you to use their keys, but a YubiKey or other
FIDO2 key works just as well. Once enabled, you can remove all other forms of
recovery from your account (so no SMS, backup codes, TOTP codes, etc).

------
ianmf
If you are willing to pay for protonmail.com, why not just use GSuite or O365
Business? The content of your emails are not used for marketing and you get
more features/products for your money. My threat model is not disgruntle
employees searching through my emails, or govt. out to get me.

